# Optimale CPU-Temperatur?



## MarcJLH (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier... und wollte direkt einmal mein erstes Posting zum Besten geben... Dieses betrifft meine CPU-Temperatur! Erst einmal eine allgemeine Frage: Wo liegt denn so die optimale Standard-Temperatur für CPU-s bei AMDs?

Hier die Infos zu meinem Rechner:

CPU-Eigenschaften	
CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP-A, 1920 MHz (5.75 x 334) 2600+
CPU Bezeichnung	Barton
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Datencache	64 KB
L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

CPU Technische Informationen	
Gehäusetyp	453 Pin PGA
Gehäusegröße	4.95 cm x 4.95 cm
Transistoren	54.3 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie	6Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu
Gehäusefläche	101 mm2
Core Spannung	1.65 V
I/O Spannung	1.6 V
Typische Leistung	53.7 - 60.4 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)
Maximale Leistung	68.3 - 76.8 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)



Temperaturen	
Motherboard	35 °C  (95 °F)
CPU	51 °C  (124 °F)

Kühllüfter	
CPU	2312 RPM

Spannungswerte	
CPU Core	1.66 V
CPU AUX	0.05 V
+3.3 V	3.31 V
+5 V	4.87 V
+12 V	12.41 V
+5 V Standby	4.87 V

Meine CPu-Temperatur liegt im Schnitt so bei 50-52 C....

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob dieser WErt in Ordnung ist, da ich mich leider mit dieser Materie nicht so gut auskenne...

Ein Freund beispielsweise meinte, alles was über 50 geht, wäre bedenklich....

Ich wollte aber einfach noch einmal auf Nummer sicher gehen....

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon einmal im vorraus, ich hoffe, dass ihr alle Infos habt, die ihr benötigt, um mir hoffentlich einen kleinen Rat zu geben.... 

 

Gruß,

MarcJLH


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Hi du!

 rulez 

Schau dir einfach mal den Link an, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter. Aber 50 C° Vielleicht wäre es da besser zu fragen wo die max. Temperatur liegt. Aber müsste im grünen Bereich sein. Sonst würde ich einfach mal im Handbuch nachschaun. Da sollte das normal drin stehn.

http://www.kaltmacher.de/topic35267-1ef9589d61e6ee40d7ee2b37da19eba3/optimale_cpu_temperatur.html

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## MarcJLH (17. Juli 2004)

Danke für deine Mühen, Shadow....

Werde als Erstes einfach mal in der Anleitung nachschlagen, dass wird wohl das Optimalste sein... 

Hätte ich ja auch mal drauf kommen können.... ;-)

Gruß,

MarcJLH


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Kein Problem Marc!

Auf die trivialsten Dinge komme ich meist auch nicht...kannst ja mal hier posten wenn du was im Handbuch gefunden hast. (hab meinen Athlon bei eBay ohne Handbuch gekauft => einmal und nie wieder!)

Gruß,
Manuel


----------



## Radhad (19. Juli 2004)

Eine CPU geht nichtmal bei 70° vollast kaputt (sollte sie zumindest nicht). Wenn die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, würde ich darauf schauen die Temperatur so niedrig wie möglich zu bekommen mit Lüftern, und dabei darauf achten, dass die Lüfter schön leise sind.


MfG Radhad


----------



## FrankO (19. Juli 2004)

im Gegensatz zu Intel hatte AMD bisher die besseren Materialien und konnte bis über 80°C betrieben werden, aber da der Barton die 10 fache Heizleistung einer Herdplatte hat und das DIE winzig ist hab ich meine max Temp auf 75° C gesetzt...

lg aus Hessen


----------

